# Best softbox for Fomito Godox de300?



## angelusagendi (May 28, 2018)

Hi!
I'd love to hear your feedback and have you advise me on which softbox from these 3 I should get:

1. *Godox SB-UE 80cm / 31.5in Portable Octagon Honeycomb:*
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B019RMDIFA...olid=2NTVXY8WL9YDK&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*
2. Neewer Hexadecagon Softbox 36 inches:*
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B074H666GB...olid=2NTVXY8WL9YDK&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*
3. Fomito Godox Top Octagon Softbox 37Inch Octagon Softbox:*
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01ICTVV2G...olid=2NTVXY8WL9YDK&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

I have Canon t5i, Rebel
This softbox will be for the strobe light Fomito Godox de300 with a solid heavy duty c-stand
For portrait photography at my home.

It has to be from Amazon as I have a gift card from there. Thank you so much. I truly appreciate your advise.

Natallia


----------

